# Too Small?



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Man, for some reason this dog cage is starting to look tight for these peepers.

(Sorry if I'm spamming you. The chicks are crazy this time in their lives)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Probably knocking on the door for moving out to their big bird house.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Probably knocking on the door for moving out to their big bird house.


Thanks! We're getting it predator ready by putting hardware cloth under it and letting some stick out the sides. They seem so small to move into it, though. Could I have some tips on how to transition to the coop? Wigwam's already clingy enough


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nothing special because they're going to be nervous about the move. Given a few hours or a day it will be like that was always their home. You might have to put them in the coop each night which is normal behavior but they'll learn.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Nothing special because they're going to be nervous about the move. Given a few hours or a day it will be like that was always their home. You might have to put them in the coop each night which is normal behavior but they'll learn.


Ok! Thank you! Any ideas how to chill out Wigwam's peeping? She peeped a lot tonight, which is the typical thing for her now. I don't want her to be that scared in the coop. I figured she was just calling for me. I went in there tonight to find her asleep on the roost bar. She awoke with me being in there, looked at me, and she didn't peep more. I just want her to be happy in the coop


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you stay this worked up about their behavior you're going to miss the fun times with them. We've already said if she's eating/drinking/defecating normally then it's just her odd behavior. Just chill. Before you know they'll be laying eggs for breakfast.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

robin416 said:


> If you stay this worked up about their behavior you're going to miss the fun times with them. We've already said if she's eating/drinking/defecating normally then it's just her odd behavior. Just chill. Before you know they'll be laying eggs for breakfast.


Haha! Ok! I've always been a worrywart. But when you have chickens with individual personalities, things like this will happen! Thanks!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

When I first take mine out,I let them run around in the grow out pen but bring them back in at night if it's 70 or cooler.After a week,I start putting them in their house and close it up.It takes a little time but they come around real quick.Good luck!!!


----------

